# OU Duck Pond



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*OU Duck Pond (THE REAL ONE)*

*Some Pics of last weekend when Hillary was here.. We went to OU campus (live on it) and took Chino to the Duck Pond. Poor little guy, none of the baby ducks would play with him HAHAHA

CHECK OUT THESE PICTURES FOR YOUR ENJOYMENT!

This is Chino chillin looking out at the water..










He was so happy watching the ducks from the shade...










Family Shot. StaffyDaddy and StaffyMama (O.Z. and Jaime)... and of course CHINO!!!










Chino and I...










Chino lookin like a little bad ass... My fave so far...










We took him over to Jaime's parents house... And the girls made him wear his Alpha Dog hoodie LMAO










THANKS FOR VIEWING!!!
*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry i posted so many on accident this is the real one!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

In that first picture I thought HOLY SMOKES Chino is so big but then scolling down and you are holding him he isn't a XXL like I thought. I love the hoodie picture too darn cute. 

Give Chino baby a hug for me I just want to squish him.


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

nice pics! got yourself a great lookin dog


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> In that first picture I thought HOLY SMOKES Chino is so big but then scolling down and you are holding him he isn't a XXL like I thought. I love the hoodie picture too darn cute.
> 
> Give Chino baby a hug for me I just want to squish him.


oh no dont squish him that'll be another excuse for a blue buffalo fart! eewww

yeah he's not overdone. His daddy is 82 lbs chained and 76 or so conditioned. He's very ripped. lol i like the picture that was taken down on the ground where he looks like he's about to run at you hehe


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

age83 said:


> nice pics! got yourself a great lookin dog


thank you he gets it from me :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your right you guys do look alike. You should enter one of those owner/dog look alike contests....I bet you would win...you both have cheeks that you want to squeeze.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

omg the picture of him in the hoodie is the cutest thing lol. He looks sooo good. his ears turned out great! I like your little family picture to


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Your right you guys do look alike. You should enter one of those owner/dog look alike contests....I bet you would win...you both have cheeks that you want to squeeze.


HEY NOW!! :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> omg the picture of him in the hoodie is the cutest thing lol. He looks sooo good. his ears turned out great! I like your little family picture to


yeah i cant wait to see his ears when hes all filled out...

im thinkin he might look a little like this...
http://amstaffnetwork0.tripod.com/aj_stack_web.jpg


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah i cant wait to see his ears when hes all filled out...
> 
> im thinkin he might look a little like this...
> http://amstaffnetwork0.tripod.com/aj_stack_web.jpg


i tired to open the link but no picture came up...anyways i remember the pictures when he was little. he was so cute and now hes turning into a handsome young man and I bet when hes full grown he'll be a real stud hehe


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ahaha..those are great...esp. the last one with the hoodie...!!!! waaay to cute! i do like the 'mean mug' by far my fav!!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

oz hes getting so big!hes one beautiful dog


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

belindabone said:


> oz hes getting so big!hes one beautiful dog


i know....  jaime takes him out in the morning and when he runs back in the first thing he does is jump up on the bed and curl his head up under mine... and i normally just hug him.. and im so amazed how fast he has grown i remember when i could fit him inside my shoe... AWWWW


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i know....  jaime takes him out in the morning and when he runs back in the first thing he does is jump up on the bed and curl his head up under mine... and i normally just hug him.. and im so amazed how fast he has grown i remember when i could fit him inside my shoe... AWWWW


they grow up fast dont they?i remember cupping moose in my hand to feed him his bottle..now i can hardly pick him up to put him in the bath tub!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the lil badass one, he is looking great!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks everyone ill keep trying to take better and better pics lol


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

i also like the bad ass pic.And its very true they grow up. oh so fast..


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Chino is looking good!! But you look pissed... :hammer::hammer:


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

i love the hoodie pic hes got a great face lots of personality


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Chino is looking good!! But you look pissed... :hammer::hammer:


lol the suns in my eyes i look like that when the suns in my eyes! i forgot my sunglasses that day :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

GOODGIRL75 said:


> i love the hoodie pic hes got a great face lots of personality


yeah he always looks like he's up to something you gotta love it


----------

